# Where to get custom, full color transfers



## eyeronic (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, sorry if this is the wrong section. 

A few friends and I have decided to ATTEMPT to start making shirts and selling them. I have been a graphic designer for about 7 years, and my friends have always said i should put my work on shirts, rather than selling prints. 

My teacher back in high school taught me how to operate a heat press, and I know where to get a good one for a good deal, but i have NO IDEA where to get custom transfer papers (if thats even what they are called).

Basically, I need custom heat transfers, with full color (my art is akin to that of OBEY). I don't mean i want to actually print them through a printer at home. I need a website, and maybe description of what kind of print i need. Also, think of it as printing photos. My art is not vectorized. 

Please please help. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Katz Kollection (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,
Firstly I would steer clear from heat transfer papers as these are usless.
If your graphics aren't vectorized then your best bet is either sublimation or screen print - screen print is best because you are able to print on 100% cotton shirts and any colour where as sublimation only works on light colours but is fused into the material. 
I should also point out that screen printing to set up is very costly but still by far a lot cheaper than dtg.
Good luck!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Check the stickied thread at the top of the forum that has a list of transfer makers.


----------

